# Template for making a feeder funnel



## nathar

I've sunk so much money into this hunting club I couldn't bring myself to buy two 55 gallon barrel funnels, knowing that I could figure out how to make one myself. My site at the club has two food plots (V-shaped), so I'm having to build and erect two feeders, buy two game cameras, two SD cards, and now I have to sporterize another Mosin-Nagant for my son. That's why I keep it a secret from my wife how much I've actually spent. :whistling:

I've attached a couple of pdf files of the drawing for making the funnel for a standard drum with a 22-3/8" inside diameter. The hole at the bottom of the resultant funnel is 2". It is 8" tall. The 77 degree pie shaped segment is what you cut out and discard, but remember to leave an overlap for fastening it together. In this case, the overlap is one inch. If you follow the template exactly, particularly the way the small diameter circle is cut out, you'll have a perfect funnel. Since a print out will be to scale, You can fold along the two sides of the pie to find the 77 degree angle.

I was a bit miffed that I couldn't find any cheap sheet metal. The best I could do was a 4'x8' sheet of 22 gauge steel from Bell Steel for about $50. I searched Lowes for something cheap, bendable, and sturdy. I settled on a sheet of 1/8" sheathing. It is basically thick cardboard with plastic on both sides. It was only $12, so $6 versus $30 for each funnel. They both turned out great. I did have to make a radial bend in the cut out about every 15 degrees to get it to go together easily. They are held in place with silicon.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

good job!
when you were shopping at Lowe's did you see the 4x8 sheet of white pvc?
about 1/16 or a bit more in thickness for $20.


----------



## nathar

johnsonbeachbum said:


> good job!
> when you were shopping at Lowe's did you see the 4x8 sheet of white pvc?
> about 1/16 or a bit more in thickness for $20.


I did. It felt really flimsy. I had actually rolled it up and put it on a cart, but changed my mind half way to the register. It was so flimsy that I couldn't even get it back on the stack by myself. They also had sheet thicker fiberglass reinforced plastic, but it felt too stiff.


----------



## nathar

*Here's a picture of the finished funnel*

The first one wasn't quite as pretty. Practice makes perfect. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tightline

Whats the diameter?


----------



## nathar

Tightline said:


> Whats the diameter?


The funnel fits a standard steel 55 gallon drum. The diameter of the finished funnel is 22-3/8".

If you need a funnel with different parameters, let me know. I can quickly change my drawing and make you a template.

Nate


----------



## Chapman5011

Corrugated piping from lowes.
Every thing you would need is in that section.


----------

